# BeerBong's 2014 Harem



## BeerBong (Jul 16, 2014)

I figured I'd start a thread documenting this years grow.  I've tripled my plants this year, going a bit bigger than my simple 2 plant grow last year. It is only my second year so if you see any obvious mistakes I'm making please feel free to comment. Here is how I started:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=68418

I got just over 1/4 pound last year off my 2 MOB's, hoping for a full pound this year.  My strains are 1 Blue Mystic,( 1st pic)  2 Strawberry Cough/LSD crosses (2nd and 3rd pic), 1 Ace Silver Haze (4th pic) and a tiny stretched  Jack Herer/Strawberry Cough cross (5th pic) which I topped and just put outside. The Blue Mystic is about 3 weeks behind the ASH and Straw/LSD's but is catching up quick.  They all, save the little one, appear to have gone into flower so I'm hoping for a late September harvest. I'll keep posting as the season goes! 

View attachment WP_20140715_16_09_40_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20140715_16_09_50_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20140715_16_09_53_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20140715_16_09_59_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20140715_16_10_04_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20140715_16_10_14_Pro.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 16, 2014)

Looks like a nice start. Green mojo for the grow, enjoy.


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 16, 2014)

looking good beerbong


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 16, 2014)

Excellent looking start.


----------



## BeerBong (Jul 25, 2014)

Flowers are showing on all 5 plants now. Flushed and have switched nutes to phos.  Same order as before, BM, 2 Straw/LSD, ASH and Jack/Straw 

View attachment WP_20140724_14_59_21_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20140724_14_59_27_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20140724_14_59_35_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20140724_14_59_42_Pro (3).jpg


View attachment WP_20140724_14_59_49_Pro (1).jpg


----------



## BeerBong (Jul 25, 2014)

Some close ups. 

View attachment WP_20140724_15_00_33_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20140724_15_00_40_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20140724_15_00_48_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20140724_15_00_56_Pro.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 25, 2014)

Greenest of mojo.


----------



## BeerBong (Jul 25, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 25, 2014)

looking good mine r also starting to flower flushed today bloom nutes next watering


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 25, 2014)

and im guessin they will produce a lb or 3/4 of a lb


----------



## BeerBong (Jul 26, 2014)

I got 1/4 lb of my biggest girl last year, which was smaller than any of these. My goal is a 1/4 per plant,  lb total! Any more is icing. The little Jack/Straw is not figured into that. If I get an oz off her I'd be super happy.


----------



## BeerBong (Jul 26, 2014)

So hear's a question. I have been moving my plants to direct sun around my yard all summer.  They get 2-3 hours of high sun in the early morning, then I move them to another spot where they get full sun from 9 am - about 2 in the afternoon. Then I move them back to their original spot for another 2-3 hours of full sun. So about 10 hours daily most days. Now that they are in flower would it benefit them to receive a bit less full light? If I just leave them in their morning/evening spot they still get 5-6 hours of full sun, but considerable shade during that 9-2 period. Thoughts?


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 26, 2014)

They will take all the sun they can get in my limited time growing outside. As long as they have water I would keep moving those kids. Besides you can quit your gym membership doing all that moving of pots. That is a lot of work. Good for you. I noticed the daylight is lessening a tiny bit so keep um in the light if you can.


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 26, 2014)

i never move my plants around to get sun light my biggest girl is over 9ft and only gets direct sun from 10 to 4-5ish the rest is shady so id say u will be fine leaving them in 1 spot


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 26, 2014)

oh and this is coming from years of outdoor grows


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 26, 2014)

I moved them my first year. Haven't since... Cant easily the way I grow now. Small pots you could, but honestly don't see much of a difference.


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 27, 2014)

yup yup not worth the effort and the end result from moving them around will be not much of a difference


----------



## BeerBong (Aug 11, 2014)

The girls are loving life. I switched my nutes to a new brand on the advice of a friend.  It's called Beastie Bloomz by Fox Farms, 0-50-30. Anyone use it? 

View attachment WP_20140811_07_33_30_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20140811_07_33_43_Pro.jpg


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Aug 11, 2014)

I use FF nutes...   Did you read the back of the can??  Beastie Bloom is for mid flower...


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 11, 2014)

what do you use in early flower JAAM?


----------



## MR1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Beastie bloomz is 1 part of the 3 part FF supplements for flowering , the other 2 are Open Sesame and Qa Ching. Open sesame beginning, Beastie bloomz middle and Cha ching end of flowering.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks MRI, although i use their Happy Frog and seed starter, i haven't ever used their nute line...


----------



## MR1 (Aug 11, 2014)

I used FF nutes with the supplements way back before I switched to GH.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Aug 11, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> what do you use in early flower JAAM?



Open Sesame early flower, Beastie Bloom mid flower, Cha Caching end of flower...      Grow Big and Calmag for veg and as needed for flower...

Sorry didn't see MR1 answered already on page 2...   :48:


----------



## MR1 (Aug 11, 2014)

:fly:


----------



## BeerBong (Aug 11, 2014)

So I should hold off for a couple weeks on the beastie blooms? I'll go purchase the other 2 tomorrow. My girls are definitely not mid flower yet...


----------



## BeerBong (Aug 11, 2014)

Here's how they look as of today.  Again, same order, BM, 2 Straw/LSD, ASH, and Jack/Straw. That small Jack Herer/Strawberry Cough is in a pot thats way to small. I underestimated it's growth.  Can I transplant this late in the year? 

View attachment WP_20140811_18_58_16_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20140811_18_58_25_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20140811_18_58_32_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20140811_18_59_04_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20140811_18_59_24_Pro.jpg


----------



## BeerBong (Aug 11, 2014)

Close ups, same order.  I feel like they arent as far along as they should be mid August. Thoughts? 

View attachment WP_20140811_19_35_00_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20140811_19_35_39_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20140811_19_36_06_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20140811_19_36_22_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20140811_19_36_47_Pro-001.jpg


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Aug 12, 2014)

BeerBong said:


> So I should hold off for a couple weeks on the beastie blooms? I'll go purchase the other 2 tomorrow. My girls are definitely not mid flower yet...



I would hold off on the BB til 2-3 weeks into flower...   Grow big is for veg to keep them nice and green and growing...   

 calmag is something you should have on hand...   some plants need extra, some don't but your plants leaves will tell you...

 If you think our plants will begin flowering in the next 2 weeks then you can start giving them some open sesame and give them alil jump start into flowering...  start with 1/4 teaspoon per gallon first watering, then 1/2 teaspoon gallon working your way up to 1 teaspoon per gallon...


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks for that JAAM.


----------



## BeerBong (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks for all the tips everyone! This is why I love this place.
:ccc:


----------



## BeerBong (Aug 21, 2014)

Moving into September the girls are looking good. Temps are already dropping into the 50's at night here in Maine. Kind of a bummer, but I have the option of moving them inside at nights if it continues to drop. #1 Blue Mystic, #2 and #3 Strawberry Cough/LSD, #4 Ace Silver Haze, #5 Jack Herer/Strawberry Cough. The last 3 are close ups of my Straw/LSD girls, which are the furthest along so far. 

View attachment WP_20140821_18_25_32_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20140821_18_25_45_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20140821_18_25_50_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20140821_18_25_25_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20140821_18_25_56_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20140821_18_26_16_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20140821_18_26_27_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20140821_18_26_47_Pro.jpg


----------



## BeerBong (Sep 6, 2014)

Happy Girls! 

View attachment WP_20140906_08_27_03_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20140906_08_27_10_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20140906_08_27_18_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20140906_08_27_28_Pro.jpg


----------



## BeerBong (Sep 19, 2014)

Third week of September and the cold has me worried. We saw 37F this morning with frosts just an hour North. My pics are as follows, Blue Mystic, 2 separate Strawberry Cough/LSD, Ace Silver Haze and a little Jack Herer/Strawberry Cough. The 3 Strawberry crosses are still 2 weeks away or so, but my Blue Mystic just started to turn purple 2 days ago and my Ace Silver Haze seems to have another month easy. They have been spending the nights in the room pictured in the last photo but the days have still been in the 50's. Really sunny but chilly. Can they finish in this room?I can't set up lights or even a greenhouse as I'm in the middle of a move. The girls are safe but I won't be around to babysit them in about 2 weeks. Thoughts, suggestions and opinions please! 

View attachment WP_20140919_07_50_37_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20140919_07_50_54_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20140919_07_51_21_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20140919_07_51_40_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20140919_07_51_52_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20140919_07_52_03_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20140919_07_52_13_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20140919_07_52_20_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20140919_07_52_31_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20140919_07_52_44_Pro.jpg


----------



## BeerBong (Sep 19, 2014)

Part 2 

View attachment WP_20140919_07_53_03_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20140919_07_53_07_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20140919_07_53_16_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20140919_07_53_33_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20140919_07_53_40_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20140919_07_54_15_Pro.jpg


----------



## BeerBong (Sep 19, 2014)

So yeah, a bit nervous...not one amber trich on any plant. a lot of milky, some clear but not where I need it. Using FF Beastie Bloomz once a week. It was the 3rd week of October before I harvested from the same spot last year. Weather won't let me stay outside that long this year I fear.


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 20, 2014)

Good luck bong they are looking great


----------



## MR1 (Sep 21, 2014)

Looking good Beerbong.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 21, 2014)

Your still a month off beerbong.

They look great but a cpl look hungry.

One looks like it might have thrips/mites with the white spots on the leaves...check the undersides w your loupe just to see.

Better safe than sorry if I'm just seeing things.

Any plants that are yellowing try kicking up the feed. A little Nervous goes a long way in flowering. The leaves will tell you if they are getting enough/to much.


----------



## BeerBong (Sep 21, 2014)

<P>Which one looks like it has mites? If I does does it need to be separated from my other plants? Also I thought leaf change was normal at this point. Every plant I've seen, mine, my friends, have leaves changing to yellow or purple. </P>


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 22, 2014)

If one has mites, it is probably already too late to separate it.  Just check closely.  The 5th picture in Post #35 shows some spottimg on the leaves.  I have never had thrips, but mites suck the juices out of the leaves and it leaves a small white dots on the leaves.  Mites are very small and although they can be seen with the naked eye if you have good vision, magnification helps determine if you have them.  Check the underside of the leaves for signs of bugs.  That is one of the hazards of bringing outdoor plants indoors is bringing in pests. 

Overall, your plants look really nice.


----------



## BeerBong (Sep 22, 2014)

Yep all 5 plants have mites, confirmed with my loupe. I did a dish soap spray today. A friend of mine here suggested using a vacuum? Anyone ever heard of this?


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 22, 2014)

Bummer dude on the mites I got a Lil also never heard of using a vacuum lol I use azamax for mites


----------



## BeerBong (Oct 7, 2014)

My 2 Strawberry Cough/LSD are down! Blue Mystic is coming down tomorrow. Best time of the year! 

View attachment WP_20141005_00_32_12_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20141005_00_32_19_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20141005_00_33_09_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20141005_00_33_32_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20141005_00_34_19_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20141005_00_34_31_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20141005_00_34_54_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20141005_00_35_34_Pro.jpg


----------



## MR1 (Oct 11, 2014)

Good job there BeerBong.


----------



## bud88 (Oct 11, 2014)

The fruits of your labor!! Enjoy!!! :48:


----------



## Kindbud (Oct 11, 2014)

looks like some nice smoke


----------

